# programs to split a continuous mix mp3 into tracks?



## Cypherdevine (Oct 13, 2010)

I am a dj and am looking for a program that will allow me to split a continuous mix (mp3) into separate numbered tracks. The software i'm using to record is great for recording and editing, but my finished product is still one continuous 60 min track once burned onto a cd. Help?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Cypherdevine said:


> The software i'm using to record is great for recording and editing


What program are you using?


----------



## oracle2b (Dec 29, 2007)

mp3DirectCut


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd use Audacity .. 
But it looks like you should be able to do this your software ??


----------



## Cypherdevine (Oct 13, 2010)

i cant figure out how to do it on audacity. Im recording onto garageband which came with my mac and is fairly decent for recording but u cant split tracks. I have imported the file into audacity but cant figure out how to split it up.


----------



## Cypherdevine (Oct 13, 2010)

mp3 direct cut looks like a windows program and Im on a mac


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Cypherdevine said:


> Im recording onto garageband ... imported the file into audacity


Instead of using two programs I would do the whole thing with Audacity. Record the music with Audacity and save it as one large WAV file.

Then use Labels to mark where you want the file to split and the Export Multiple function to create one file per track. Also set the Export Format to Mp3. Here's a tutorial:

http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/Splitting_recordings_into_separate_tracks


----------



## Cypherdevine (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I read the tutorial through, and followed the steps, I have split the recording into separate, labeled tracks, but when I "export multiple", select format and location, then I "ok" each individual track number, it prompts me "unable to open target file for writing"- export cancelled. AAAAHHHH! I am so frustrated! I really appriciate the help, but I cannot figure out what Im missing?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I used Audacity a long time ago but use a different program now so I'm not sure what the problem might be.

I'm pretty sure Noyb uses Audacity so he might have an idea.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd just select and delete all but the track I wanted .. edit the ends (fade maybe) .. and save it as a new file.


----------

